

Future Plans for C# - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/12/CSharp-Futures

======
rbanffy
What if Microsoft decides they won't implement a given popular proposed
enhancement?

~~~
wrongc0ntinent
Torgensen is the program manager for C# design and specs, this came from his
presentation at NDC London, here's another rundown:
[http://adamralph.com/2013/12/06/ndc-diary-
day-3/](http://adamralph.com/2013/12/06/ndc-diary-day-3/)

